# Jeux



## benji5618 (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je joue au jeu Subway surf sur iPhone pour ceux qui connaissent. Et je l'ai installé sur l'iPad. Mais le problème, c'est que je dois tout recommencer à zéro. Il y a t-il une solution pour récupérer mon avancement sur l'iPad ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Janvier 2014)

Si le jeux n'intègre pas iCloud, non, aucune...


----------



## Argeuh (6 Janvier 2014)

Pas mieux...


----------

